# Mexican Fiesta 07 Hotwheelz Car & Bike Show ∙



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SomosunO Milwaukee Chapter will be hosting the Mexican Fiesta Hotwheels Car and Bike Show. All proceeds go to the Wisconsin Hispanic Scholarship Foundation, so please join us for food, fun and entertainment. The hop this year will be single, double and radical. Three makes a catagory! Pre-register by August 17th 2007 for $ 15.00. $20 at the door , $40 for hoppers. Cruise to Fiesta @ 10am from Mitchell Mall Gates open at 11:30am. Don't miss the show!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Finally. I was wondering when this flyer was coming out.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

hoppers pay outs will be the same as last year 300 1st, 200 2nd, and 100 3rd


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

in cash right. :cheesy:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

in check than u can cash it at the bank on the fiesta grounds


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Ya era tiempo !!! Hasta mero arriba !!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ramon ayala live saturday night free if you attend car show just don't forget to get stamped if you leave perfect crunk music !!!!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jul 17 2007, 05:04 PM~8330539
> *ramon ayala live saturday night free if you attend car show just don't forget to get stamped if you leave        perfect crunk music !!!!!
> *



.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:......


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosunomemphis_@Jul 17 2007, 08:11 PM~8332272
> *
> *


r u locos coming down from memphis with the 63 we want to see it fly


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somosunomemphis_@Jul 17 2007, 08:11 PM~8332272
> *
> *


lets see more pics of the 64 don' t forget iwant the air bagges for the 63


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

as for all ? about hop same as last year after all winners will recieve checkes and that is only for accounting issues for mexican fiesta but to make it easier we will have cash in hand and you can just sign check over to somos uno hopefully a little fast for everyone also make sure everyone has ID 'S to recieve checks :thumbsup:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Can't wait guys!


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

i will be comeing from minnesota . it was a good turn out last year i thought for the wether looking like it was going to rain


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

hopefully the weather is good this year and see more rides out


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

Ahi estaremos llueva o truene :yessad:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin: NILA WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

any more clubs from chicago coming out to the show


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

USO chicago will show up 2 .


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

orale good to hear that


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

ya u know we wont miss your show .homies


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

ya u know we wont miss your show .homies


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

SolitoS will be there with the N.I.L.A. fam to back up SomoS Uno all the way  


*SPOCK YOU LOVE MY AVITAR HUH?* :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 21 2007, 08:40 PM~8360931
> *USO chicago will show up 2 .
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Will there be a cruise from Chicago to Milwaukee to the show?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jul 23 2007, 05:57 PM~8373834
> *Will there be a cruise from Chicago to Milwaukee to the show?
> *


that would be nice


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jul 23 2007, 05:57 PM~8373834
> *Will there be a cruise from Chicago to Milwaukee to the show?
> *


only from milwaukee south side to the grounds


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

bump for a good show


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

T T T


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

WAUKEGAN SOMOS UNO SHALL BE THERE!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Jul 18 2007, 10:39 PM~8341646
> *i will be comeing from minnesota . it was a good turn out last year i thought for the wether looking like it was going to rain
> *


I be rollin down also


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Only 30 cars though?


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

HEY WHATS GOING ON? RAMON AYALA FOR FREE AND BEER SOMEONES GETTING BENT 
HEY BETO MAKE SURE TO GET SOME TALCO OR VASOLINE PRO QUE A SABES TODOS ROSADOS, QUEMADOS Y PEDOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 24 2007, 08:43 AM~8378384
> *WAUKEGAN SOMOS UNO SHALL BE THERE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DONDE ESTA RUDE DOG I CANT SEE HIM IN THE PICTURE BUEY?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 24 2007, 08:43 AM~8378384
> *WAUKEGAN SOMOS UNO SHALL BE THERE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


que chulo se mira los waukegan boys rude dog was doing business like always u know the dog


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

and we the guapos


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 25 2007, 12:59 AM~8385016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no sea mamon!! estan bonitos!! :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

NOW MEMPHIS NEEDS TO TROUGH A PIC UP HERE NOW


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Somos Uno-Memphis Where ya at ???


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

bobby are u lonely :yes:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

Memphis


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 26 2007, 05:30 PM~8399782
> *Memphis
> 
> 
> ...



THERE WE GO. NOW WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE HUMMMMM .


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Cant wait bro its going to be a good one


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

Somosuno Memphis

my 63 
















enriques 64 SS








brother in laws 93 fleetwood


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 26 2007, 07:50 PM~8401029
> *Somosuno Memphis
> 
> my 63
> ...



good looking rides :thumbsup:


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 26 2007, 09:50 PM~8401029
> *Somosuno Memphis
> 
> my 63
> ...


fucking memphis doin that shit right!  them some cool ass rides hommies! :thumbsup:


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

Gracias carnal


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

anytime hommies!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ill see u guys at the show, my car is too in need of paint/interior to enter i figure though


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 26 2007, 07:50 PM~8401029
> *Somosuno Memphis
> 
> my 63
> ...


looking good homies


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

saturday night we should take a pic like this!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

but with some filters like this


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 27 2007, 02:04 PM~8406318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hells yeah pinche beto!! except for tha one infront! bitch is to well fed! :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

What's that on that girls shoulder ?


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

carrierbearingowned


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 27 2007, 12:16 PM~8405943
> *saturday night we should take a pic like this!!
> 
> 
> ...


Without me ???? :tears:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jul 28 2007, 07:41 AM~8412296
> *Without me ???? :tears:
> *


no me llore!! :twak: 
quien lo mando a mover su carro?? :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 28 2007, 07:11 AM~8412492
> *no me llore!!  :twak:
> quien lo mando a mover su carro?? :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YA NO HABLEN DE COSAS TRISTES TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

como el pichon cant :angel: fly no more its little wings got clipped


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

.....and a bump for this too..............


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt for a good show !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt for a good show !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Jul 30 2007, 07:30 AM~8424587
> *como el pichon cant :angel: fly no more its little wings got clipped
> *



AH PINCHE BETO COOL ARROW :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

wus up to all da Somos Uno chapters, damn memphis is doing it, hold it down homies


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Jul 30 2007, 11:13 PM~8432284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhh really??? :biggrin:


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

roll call whos going to mexican fiesta cant wait for the show its going to be off the chain


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

Manditory for THE N.I.L.A. :thumbsup: gotta support the SOMOS UNO BOYZ


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452714
> *Manditory for THE N.I.L.A. :thumbsup: gotta support the SOMOS UNO BOYZ
> *


YESS SIRRRRR!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: THATS RITE WE WILL SUPPORT SOMOS UNO HOMIES


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

only 3 weeks away! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Aug 2 2007, 12:42 AM~8452714
> *Manditory for THE N.I.L.A. :thumbsup: gotta support the SOMOS UNO BOYZ
> *


good to hear that shit!!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i87.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid87.photobucket.com/albums/k139/mlavender_2006/holla.flv"></embed>


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

to tha mothafucking top!!! see if we can get tha biatches doing this!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ill be there, my hooptie will be in the parking lot... $$ shit sux! i need to get back on taht grind for real... god damn probation


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c. (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub+Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 N.I.L.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Aug 1 2007, 04:05 PM~8447918
> *roll call whos going to mexican fiesta cant wait for the show its going to be off the chain
> *


ME~! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Aug 4 2007, 10:44 AM~8470240
> *ME~! :biggrin:
> *



Me dos !!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

goodtimes will be there!


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 4 2007, 10:27 PM~8473852
> *
> *


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Aug 4 2007, 10:44 AM~8470240
> *ME~! :biggrin:
> *


 LMFAO @ your avitar cabron lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt for a good show


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 6 2007, 10:53 PM~8489962
> *ttt for a good show
> *


see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

2 weeks!!! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

CAN I BRING HIM ALONG?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

only if he has a heart looking like a mexican tinman


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 7 2007, 01:34 PM~8494948
> *see ya there  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I truly believe this year it's gonna be off the hook.I know Uce-Chicago will be there and UCE-Milwaukee has to be there . Juan has to represent,again!!! Somos Uno Milwaukee has done a GREAT job bringing' the hop back to the Mexican Fiesta and Somos Uno Waukegan and Memphis will be there to promote the UNITY for our onda. Good Times will be there as will all or most of the Milwaukee clubs and riders. Chicago and surrounding areas-Holla !!!
Great Music, Great food and of course Ranflas Chingonas !!!
See ya there !!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Aug 7 2007, 05:57 PM~8496208
> *CAN I BRING HIM ALONG?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 8 2007, 03:20 PM~8505989
> *I truly believe this year it's gonna be off the hook.I know Uce-Chicago will be there and UCE-Milwaukee has to be there . Juan has to represent,again!!! Somos Uno Milwaukee has done a GREAT job bringing' the hop back to the Mexican Fiesta and Somos Uno Waukegan and Memphis will be there to promote the UNITY for our onda. Good Times will be there as will all or most of the Milwaukee clubs and riders. Chicago and surrounding areas-Holla !!!
> Great Music, Great food and of course Ranflas Chingonas !!!
> See ya there !!!
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 8 2007, 04:20 PM~8505989
> *I truly believe this year it's gonna be off the hook.I know Uce-Chicago will be there and UCE-Milwaukee has to be there . Juan has to represent,again!!! Somos Uno Milwaukee has done a GREAT job bringing' the hop back to the Mexican Fiesta and Somos Uno Waukegan and Memphis will be there to promote the UNITY for our onda. Good Times will be there as will all or most of the Milwaukee clubs and riders. Chicago and surrounding areas-Holla !!!
> Great Music, Great food and of course Ranflas Chingonas !!!
> See ya there !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 8 2007, 05:20 PM~8505989
> *I truly believe this year it's gonna be off the hook.I know Uce-Chicago will be there and UCE-Milwaukee has to be there . Juan has to represent,again!!! Somos Uno Milwaukee has done a GREAT job bringing' the hop back to the Mexican Fiesta and Somos Uno Waukegan and Memphis will be there to promote the UNITY for our onda. Good Times will be there as will all or most of the Milwaukee clubs and riders. Chicago and surrounding areas-Holla !!!
> Great Music, Great food and of course Ranflas Chingonas !!!
> See ya there !!!
> *


a huevo!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 7 2007, 02:34 PM~8494948
> *see ya there  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 9 2007, 01:51 PM~8513472
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTMFT !!!!!


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt for a fun show


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 9 2007, 07:27 PM~8516411
> *  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

What time will the gate close to enter?


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 12 2007, 05:58 PM~8536835
> *What time will the gate close to enter?
> *


at 2 oclock be there early homeboy


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 12 2007, 01:20 PM~8534827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PLACA LOOKIN TIGHT AS HELL! :biggrin:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Where and what time is the line up for the cruize??/ Heard it was only limited to about 30 cars is this true?


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 15 2007, 07:36 AM~8559044
> *Where and what time is the line up for the cruize??/ Heard it was only limited to about 30 cars is this true?
> *


  WOW GOOD ?? COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Not going to be able to make it. Last minute body work to do. Plus I havent' been feeling well lately.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

cruise starts at 10am on 10th and mitchell behind mitchell mall they try to keep it at 50 rides its pretty much open if we get more rides then we pay another 2,500 that all everybody just show up


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 15 2007, 07:50 AM~8559127
> *Not going to be able to make it.  Last minute body work to do.  Plus I havent' been feeling well lately.
> *


well theres always next year hope u feel better


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 15 2007, 08:50 AM~8559127
> *Not going to be able to make it.  Last minute body work to do.  Plus I havent' been feeling well lately.
> *


  damn that sux, hope you feel better, ill be there but with no ride just to support i guess :uh:


----------



## sweetlincoln (Aug 14, 2007)

Muy Bien! thankx for the flyer. :cheesy:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8559752
> *well theres always next year hope u feel better
> *


damn wisdom teeth removal. think I have dry socket or something. hurts much worse now than the day after i got it done.


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Aug 15 2007, 05:55 PM~8563570
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


come on rollerz show miltown how the chi gets down what it dew :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

health troubles in the family force sale, 

who needs some 14x7 chinas, zenith style koffs with dark red eagles, on 175-70-14 shaved hankooks (one messed up whitewall with black groove in it)... $400 OBO GOTTA GO!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 15 2007, 09:15 AM~8559741
> *cruise starts at 10am on 10th and mitchell behind mitchell mall they try to keep it at 50 rides its pretty much open if we get more rides then we pay another 2,500 that all everybody just show up
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIES NILA WILL BE IN DA HOUSE SUPPORT OUR SOMOUNOS HOMIES


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

if anybody need directions to the grounds pm me homies


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 15 2007, 09:15 AM~8559741
> *cruise starts at 10am on 10th and mitchell behind mitchell mall they try to keep it at 50 rides its pretty much open if we get more rides then we pay another 2,500 that all everybody just show up
> *


*The N.I.L.A. will be there*


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

1 week left


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

cant wait must be nice


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ain't that right armadillo man MUST BE NICE


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 17 2007, 04:12 PM~8578994
> *ain't that right armadillo man MUST BE NICE
> *


YES SIR


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

lets hope the weather is better than this weekend! :uh:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

no rain - no rain - no rain MAN IT BETTER NOT RAIN IM GOING TO BE PISSED :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

get out the veladoras and turn them on and prey that it dont rain


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

remember don't worry about the hopp we have a huge tenant were it takes place so get ready what it dew :yes:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope it dont rain.....ill be there 2


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

...ttt...


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

how late does the show go to


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

the show is untill 6:00 but the fair grounds is open till 12:00am i don't know if your familiar with the summerfest grounds but its huge music ,food.venders each music stageholds from 2000 to 6000 people and theres a total of five stages theres 30,000 + people there every night friday saturday sunday


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin+Aug 18 2007, 05:53 PM~8584665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*x2*


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Is this the correct address:

200 N. Harbor Dr.
Milwaukee, WI 53202


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 20 2007, 08:55 AM~8595421
> *Is this the correct address:
> 
> 200 N. Harbor Dr.
> ...


you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 20 2007, 08:55 AM~8595421
> *Is this the correct address:
> 
> 200 N. Harbor Dr.
> ...


JUST TAKE 94 WEST TO MILWAUKEE HEAD TOWARDS DOWN TOWN ONCE YOUR ON THE BIG BRIGE HEAD TOWARDS THE LAKE TOWARDS THE RIGHT MEIER FESTIVAL PARK IS WHERE FIESTA IS.ITS WHERE MILWAUKEE HAS ITS SUMMER FEST AT.


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 21 2007, 01:49 PM~8606460
> *uffin:
> *


hey have beto talk to porky79 he got some beeshes to model! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 19 2007, 07:13 PM~8591405
> *the show is untill 6:00 but the fair grounds is open till 12:00am i don't know if your familiar with the summerfest grounds but its huge music ,food.venders each music stageholds from 2000 to 6000 people and theres a total of five stages theres 30,000 + people there every night friday saturday sunday
> *



yes sr i was at the show last year


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT hows the weatehr lookin


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Aug 21 2007, 11:55 AM~8606495
> *hey have beto talk to porky79 he got some beeshes to model! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIRR!!! THEY BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

we in need of some models to take some pics hit me up porkys


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 22 2007, 06:58 AM~8614442
> *we in need of some models to take some pics hit me up porkys
> *


I TOLD THEM BOUT IT. THEY COMING DOWN TO DA SHOW. AVER IF THEY DONT BACK DOWN! SHOW A LIL THIS AND THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

the weather man said no rain for saturday lets not miss the police escorted cruise threw milwaukees southside rep your club threw miltown :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 22 2007, 08:23 AM~8614886
> *I TOLD THEM BOUT IT. THEY COMING DOWN TO DA SHOW. AVER IF THEY DONT BACK DOWN! SHOW A LIL THIS AND THAT :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talkin about see what they dew :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 21 2007, 10:02 PM~8612121
> *TTT hows the weatehr lookin
> *



Great for Saturday. When you guys gonna be here? Which cars are ya bringin' up???


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 22 2007, 04:27 PM~8617714
> *Great for Saturday. When you guys gonna be here? Which cars are ya bringin' up???
> *


were leavin here friday well be there saturdasy morning if everything goes well were takkin the 64 ss hopefully well finish it up 2day


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

gettin close! :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

we are ready any ideas on after party were should we go


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 22 2007, 05:26 PM~8618621
> *we are ready  any ideas on after party were should we go
> *


your crib 
:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 22 2007, 02:13 PM~8617061
> *the weather man said no rain for saturday  lets not miss the police escorted cruise threw milwaukees southside rep your club threw miltown  :thumbsup:
> *


Viejitos will be in the house


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

we ll be there


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 22 2007, 04:53 PM~8618835
> *your crib
> :biggrin:
> *


i have non mexican niegbors that have milwaukee police on speed dial :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

after set party at club cuete at the vip lounge


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 22 2007, 04:48 PM~8617864
> *were leavin here friday well be there saturdasy morning if everything goes well were takkin the 64 ss hopefully well finish it up 2day
> 
> 
> ...


that baby is looking good as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 22 2007, 01:13 PM~8617061
> *the weather man said no rain for saturday  lets not miss the police escorted cruise threw milwaukees southside rep your club threw miltown  :thumbsup:
> *


N.I.L.A WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 23 2007, 07:42 AM~8622719
> *i have non mexican niegbors that have milwaukee police on speed dial  :biggrin:
> *



So? They will be out numbered. Party at Marios' crib. He's buying !!!!!!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT we take off tomorow on our way there


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 23 2007, 03:03 PM~8626104
> *So?  They will be out numbered. Party at Marios' crib. He's buying !!!!!!
> *


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Aug 22 2007, 07:10 PM~8619305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:

we're heading out tomorrow night


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

looks like sat will be a good day for the show


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 23 2007, 10:53 PM~8629289
> *looks like sat will be a good day for the show
> *


hopefully their still a chance the weather man says. hno:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

one more day locos


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

shit i already started we were out and about last night parting just getting warmed up :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 24 2007, 09:35 AM~8631251
> *one more day locos
> *


i'll be there late, but my brother is bringing my car up! :biggrin: how much is tha fee to get in after 2 o'clock?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Aug 24 2007, 07:58 AM~8631375
> *i'll be  there late, but my brother is bringing my car up! :biggrin:  how much is tha fee to get in after 2 o'clock?
> *


just tell them your working the car show


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

they will see your car club shirt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 24 2007, 10:01 AM~8631401
> *they will see your car club shirt
> *


YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!! :biggrin: I LOVE YOU GUYS! :tears:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

in a few well be on the road on our way over there


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Have a safe trip homies see you at the show


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

i will try to make it :dunno:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

The show is today we will post pics later


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

it's finally here!! we'll be rollin out in 1 hour can't wait boyz! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

We had a blast, great show always guys good job!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

more pics


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Its was a good fucken show tons of cars


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

SOMOUNO CC WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMMING TO THE SHOW AND SHOWING SUPPORT. THANK YOU! WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AND IT WAS ALOT OF FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Aug 25 2007, 11:52 PM~8642462
> *SOMOUNO CC WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMMING TO THE SHOW AND SHOWING SUPPORT. THANK YOU! WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AND IT WAS ALOT OF FUN  :thumbsup:
> *



I MEAN SOMOSUNO CC


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Where's their a hop?


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

Ill post pics latter, anyone know the kid taking group club pics and posting them on myspace? or if your on here post a link


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE IN THE HOUSE PROUD MEMBER OF N.I.L.A !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO SEE THE PIC'S FROM THE HOP I WANT TO SEE WHAT I GOT A BIG CHECK FOR THANKS SOMOSUNO MIL-TOWN FOR THE PARTY !!!!!!!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE IN THE HOUSE PROUD MEMBER OF N.I.L.A !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO SEE THE PIC'S FROM THE HOP I WANT TO SEE WHAT I GOT A BIG CHECK FOR THANKS SOMOSUNO MIL-TOWN FOR THE PARTY !!!!!!!


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

had a good time thanks somosuno had a bad day at the hop will be ready sat.


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

was a good show and for those who are going to chi town next weekend see you there


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's some pics I took at the Mexican Fiesta Car Show & Hop. Good job Somos Uno Milwaukee !!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Training Day Monte Carlo


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Much Respect for TANK and everyone from N.I.L.A.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Somos Uno Memphis 64


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

High Horsepower 69 Chevelle 502 Big Block



















High Horsepower 67 Camaro 355 Roller



















DONKS


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Harley Davidson helped out, too!!!!
My daughter...










A couple from Illinois Latin American M.C. enjoying Lake Michigan.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

THE HOP !!!!!!!!!!
Needin' Viagra :0 

















:cheesy: 























































Kinda dark,Sorry


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

My battery went low, so I couldn't take more pics. I hope you enjoy these.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like I missed a good show


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 26 2007, 09:43 AM~8643259
> *Ill post pics latter, anyone know the kid taking group club pics and posting them on myspace? or if your on here post a link
> *


?


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

yea


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

javascript:void(0)
javascript:void(0)


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Aug 25 2007, 11:52 PM~8642462
> *SOMOUNO CC WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMMING TO THE SHOW AND SHOWING SUPPORT. THANK YOU! WE HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AND IT WAS ALOT OF FUN  :thumbsup:
> *


I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR DA SOMOUNO FAMILIY FOR HAVING US THERE AND ALSO FOR HELPING US OUT WIT A HYDRO HOSE. MAJOR PROPS HOMIES THANKS AGAIN. U COME DOWN TO WALKTOWN WE GOT U HOMIE :thumbsup: WHO CARES WHAT MY COMPA GOTTI SAYS ABOUT U GUYS :biggrin: J/K MUCH LUV FOR U GUYS


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

good show to bad i didnt take no pics


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe this should be a 2 day show, what do you guys think ??? Maybe we could get a true lowrider magazine to do some coverage. I know it takes $$$, but something to think about.


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 28 2007, 02:32 PM~8662161
> *Maybe this should be a 2 day show, what do you guys think ??? Maybe we could get a true lowrider magazine to do some coverage. I know it takes $$$, but something to think about.
> *


Next year will be even bigger then this year and its in the works to have some coverage


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

GOOD SHOW & HAD A GOOD TIME .NICE CRUISE 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Aug 26 2007, 08:43 AM~8643259
> *Ill post pics latter, anyone know the kid taking group club pics and posting them on myspace? or if your on here post a link
> *


?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

wheres the pics and videos???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Aug 29 2007, 09:08 PM~8674471
> *?
> *


see u saturday


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

more pics?


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

heres sum few pics i took was to busy running around with show


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT for Spikekid


----------

